# Thank you for remembering!



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

How lovely!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

She was beautiful!
RIP sweet girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annabel*

Your Annabel was a very lovely and beautiful girl!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - such a beautiful girl.

Run free again and sleep softly Annabel


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. 
Rest in peace sweet Annabel.


----------

